# Terrible News



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Fellow Chi-People,
I have some terrible news. I can't help but feel that I've been a terrible Chi-Daddy. Somehow Weazle got a hold of some Naprocin (sp?) I had heard him nibbling on something earlier and noticed him nosing around. When I looked at what he was nosing around, I noticed that it was a little blue pill. The only pills that I had like that are the Naprocin. I called the vet and was told to call poison control. After consulting with them I took them to the 24x7 vet. They told me that Naprocin is dangerous and that they would start him on treatments for it, to try and get the poison out of his system. When I left him, he seemed okay. I just got a call from the vets saying that when they pulled him out of the cage to check on him he screamed in pain and went into cardiac arrest. Unfortunately they were unable to revive him. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: Because of this I may or may not be around for a while. I have no idea whether or not it will be hard to look at other Chis or not. Right now I'm just numb, and I don't think it's fully hit me. If anyone wants to email me my email address is in my profile

Brian


----------



## SophiesMom (Oct 14, 2005)

Aww, I am sorry to hear about your baby. That is very hard to go through. I can't imagine. :sad7:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear about Weazle. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please do not beat yourself up over this tragedy. Chihuahua's are worse than a 2 yr old child, we cannot keep our eyes on them 24/7, they are quick and quite stealth. You did all that you could do once you realized what had happened.

::HUGS::


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear this an my thoughts an prayers are with you! I know how hard this is an what you are going thru. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my god, that is terrible. But don't beat yourself about it.... you can't be there 24/7 and unfortunately dogs and kids will eat anything! :evil: You wouldn't believe the things I found in my Billie's mouth. Hope everything's going to be okay with you...... hang in there!! We're all with you in our thoughts!!


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about about weazle


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

OMG! Brian I am so sorry about Weazle. My thoughts and prayers are with you. The loss of a dog is as devestating than the loss of a human loved one. He always looked like a little angel. He'll still be with you, still be your constant companion, just in a different form. As long as you remember him and love him, he'll be with you. :love9:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Brian I am so sorry for your sad loss of weazle, everyone right you cant watch them 24/7. My thought and prays are with you at this time. :angel13: He has gone to chi heaven now .


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm so very sorry---please forgive yourself!! I remember your posts about little Weazle---you were a good chi daddy!


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss  
My thoughts and prayers are with you too


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

im so sorry for your loss, you were a wonderfull chi daddy, and rember hes never truly gone.
i hope one day you return with happy tidings
untill then hugs and my heart goes out!


----------



## Tina Clark (Feb 14, 2006)

awwww Brian, I am so sorry this has happened to you. ((((Brian))))


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:sad5: I am soooo sorry. :sad5:

:angel13: R.I.P Weazle.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i'm so sorry brian. we all will be thinking of you and keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my god.. i am so so so sorry  i can't help but cry right now  i will miss all of his contributions here..
i hope so much that you will be ok..  he was a beautiful chi and sadly he had to move on.. at least he was able to touch your heart in only ways a chi can.. please feel free to pm me if you need anything..
we lost a pup from parvo not too long ago  
we did end up getting another one the next day to try and heal quicker.. it's not the same but it did help me from getting too depressed  
once again i am so so very sorry for your loss.. i will miss the little guy but he will always be with you.. never forget what special bond you had..

*hugs from me and beenie and freia*


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OMG!!
I had no idea, I am so sorry....I'm at a loss for words, but just know you did everything you could... :sad5:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm sooooo sorry to hear about your loss  
Weazle will certainly be missed by everyone here.
We can only be thankful for the time we are allowed to spend with our beloved pets, no matter how short or long it is.

When I lost my rottie, at first I didn't think I could get another dog. I felt so guilty, believing he would think I didn't love him. But I came to realize he would know that I needed companionship and would want me to be happy. I had a special bond with him, we went through so much and he was always there for me. I will never forget him and I still miss him.

Another dog will certainly take your mind off of your sorrows. Just remember, you are not replacing Weazle, you are just filling a hole in your life created by the loss.

{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

OMG Brian that is so terrible. I am so sorry for your loss. Weazle will always be remembered. I know this is going to be so hard on you but it will get better. I lost a chi too,it was a long time ago and I still get all upset when I think of him.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh Brian. I am so sorry! But you cannot blame this on yourself! The best parents in the world sometimes lose children, dogs, etc. Michael and I lost our baby boy last year when I was nine months pregnant, so I certainly understand what you are going through. I didn't see your e-mail on your profile, but if you happen to check this and would like someone to talk to, e-mail me ([email protected]).

Weazle was a special boy. Nobody here will forget him. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We're thinking of you.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You're not a bad chi-dad, even the best parents can loose their babies.  Weazle will always be with you and everyone here will certainly remember him.

I lost my little chi a few years ago so I can imagine what you're going through. It does get easier with time. You'll be in my thoughts...


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i am so sorry for your loss brian


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its a tragedy but it wasn't your fault and blaming yourself wont help at all. Everything happens for a reason and we all know how responsible you are and how sneeky chis can be. You reacted perfectly and did all you could. Im so sorry you are going through this right now. My prayers and thoughts are with you. I know it may not seem like another chi is what you want right now but im sure it would help with the healing. :angel5: RIP weazel


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry Brian and don't blame yourself. 
It obvious by the way you talked about him, and by the pictures you posted, that you loved Weazle with all your heart.
Hang in there.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

I am so sorry about your loss. It is so hard to keep everything away from them since they are so tiny and always close to the floor.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

OMG Brian, I really feel your loss...I hope that you will find some inner strength to recover from the pain.

Big hug,

Leena & Scruffy xxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

brian im am devestated to hear of your loss- its so hard to cope with something unexpected and quite sudden. You were a great member on this forum and i hope in time you will choose to return and introduce us to a new chi baby- no to replace weazle as im sure that is more than the last thing on your mind right now but i hope it time you will heal and decide to get another as im sure your love for the breed will not go. :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no I'm so so sorry for your loss ((hugs)) You poor thing I don't know what to say  I know how broken hearted you must be  I wish I could say something but I don't know what to say  Take care of yourself


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Brian I wish there was something I could say to make this easier for you. I am sooooo sorry for the unexpected loss of Weazle. I know its hard now but you cannot blame yourself. I had a friend who ran over her dog one day leaving for work and she beat herself up over it for a long time. I dont want you to do the same thing. You are a wonderful chi daddy! Its apparent from all the stories and pics you have shared with us. I am very sorry this had to happen  

I will miss seeing you around. I will keep you in my prayers during this difficult time. I hope one day we will see you around.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

*hugs* I'm am so sorry  I know what it feels like to lose a little one please dont blame yourself things happen that we cant explain or stop so all we can do is be happy for the good times we did spend with them.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

That is heartbreaking!!! You sound like a wonderful chi daddy so like everyone else said do not blame yourself. Sometimes in life these sort of twisted things happen and no one knows what for. They are out of our control. 

R.I.P Weazle x x x


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Brian I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose a precious little friend. In the last couple of years I have lost both a cat and dog. Me and my family cried for days. Believe me though with time it does get a little easier. You will never forget Weazle. He was sent to you for a reason. Just as I am sure Weazle will point you toward another little chi friend in the future. I believe just as we will see our lost loved ones again some day, we will also see again all our precious pets who have moved on to a better place. 

RIP Weazle :angel13: You were much loved and will be greatly missed.

Sending big hugs your way Brian!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i must add condolences from my hubby as well


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm soo sorry. It's not your fault, chi's are like children they tend to eat whatever they can. He's better now he's watching you ... Oooh i feel so terrible


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I am so sorry, Brian. That is terrible.

Don't beat yourself up over it; you were a wonderful chi daddy to Weazle. I hope that things get better


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian I am soooooo sorry for your loss, I can only imagine what your going thru. We are here for you and hope that in time you can come back here. Weazle brought many of us smiles - remember all the good times - it is not your fault.

Thinking of you during this time (((HUGS)))


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Brian I am devastated for you. I can't imagine what is going through your mind right now.  Weazle was a beautiful boy and I know it won't help much but think about all the good times you had with him. He was a special boy and one of my favorites here   . I'm so sorry.   

Please when you feel comfortable, stick around. I have really enjoyed having you here and you are still most very welcome here. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Brian,
My heart goes out to you...I am incredibly sorry for your loss right now...  I can't even begin to imagine your pain. Please don't blame yourself, and remember he knew just how much you loved him. We all know how much you loved him. Someone else said it too, that Weazle will lead you to your next baby... He'll know which one deserves a daddy as great as you...
You are in my thoughts...


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Brian, 

So sorry to hear about Weazle. You are in my thoughts and definately in my prayers. I lost my last chi, Ricky a little over a year ago, so I know firsthand how devastating losing a furbabe can be. Please don't blame yourself. Accidents happen. I know you may find it difficult, but I hope with a little time that you will decide to stay with us here on the board. I think the folks here at Chi People would be able to help support you through the grief process. It was difficult for me when I first lost Ricky, but the pain eased with time. I remember thinking that I would never own another chi, well... Now I have Milo. I always enjoyed reading your posts and think you are a wonderful chi daddy! Know that we are all thinking of you. 

Nine - Mommy to Milo


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your terrible loss Brian. Your not a bad chi-daddy. I hope time will make you realise its not your fault. weasel will be greatly missed. i hope we hear from you again.
love and hugs x


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss! Don't blame yourself, though, they get into things so easily that it seems most impossible to keep everything away from them. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Brian, I am so sorry to hear this! Weazle was one of my favorite Chi's to see pictures of and read about. Please don't feel like you are a bad Chi Daddy. We all know you aren't. These things happen.  We are all here for you.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I really appreciate all the kind words that everyone has had for me. It means more to me than y'all know. I'm trying not to blame myself for what happened to Weazle. For the most part I succeed, but it is still tough sometimes. I imagine that I'll still feel sad for atleast a while. I really didn't realize how much he meant to me and how much he had touched my life until he was gone. I have been reading all the replies that everyone has posted,as well as any private messages that have been sent to me. It's been hard to reply because it is still hard to talk about right now. However everyone's support has meant alot to me and is definitely appreciated. Several people have mentioned to me that weazle will point me in the direction of another little Chi buddy. I do hope to be able to get another in the future. I don't know when that will be as I'm not sure that I can afford to pay for another Chi right now. I guess I'll see what the future holds. I guess in the message that I left, I left the impression that I might be leaving the Chi-People boards for good. I'm not going to be doing that. I may not post as much as I used to, but there are too many of my Chi-buddies that I want to be able to keep up with for me to leave 

Brian


----------



## luvmyprince (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't imagine how you feel, you did all you could. I can tell you were a wonderful chi dad, Bless you and rest peacefully Weazle.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Very, very sad. My heart goes out to you.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh gosh. I don't post as often as I used to but I just had to post to tell you how sorry I am for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

I've always so much enjoyed all your stories and pictures of Weazle and it is so plain to see how much you adored the little guy. I also lost my first chi just over a year ago. She was just five years old. In the days that followed I came to realize just how tightly wound into the fabric of daily life she was. Simple things like making a sandwich (I'd have to share) or peeling a banana or putting on my housecoat (she'd beg to snuggle inside) would set me off again. Just realize that it's all normal feelings and your family and friends may not understand. I grieved more for my chi than I've ever done for a human who has passed. I think this forum is the best place for you in the days ahead because your friends here DO understand how you feel. Take care of yourself. Weazle is in the lap of an angel now and you will see him again one day.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I am sooooooo sorry for your loss!! Your little one was precious and he will still live in your heart!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Brian, I haven't posted here for months but someone told me about little Weazel and I wanted to express my deep sympathy. Everyone knows how much you loved your baby boy and I hope you won't blame yourself for very long. Accidents happen to the best of us and sometimes they simply cannot be avoided. I'm sure you know that in your head but your heart is hurting too much to absorb it.

Please think of the Rainbow Bridge in the days, weeks and months ahead. Surely you and Weazel will have a wonderful reunion there one day. In the meantime, hold him in your heart and he'll always be with you. He would not want you to grieve forever but I bet he would be pleased to see you share your loving heart with another furry friend.

RIP little Weazel.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

RIP little one. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. (((big hugs)))


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh no! Not Weazle. :sad1: My heart is breaking for you. I just showed this to Tucker.. It scares me to death the things he gets into, in a flash of a second. 

Take care. You know we're all here for you.


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

I'd like to thank everyone for the kind words that they have shared with me. Everyone's words of suport have meant alot to me. I also appreciate everyone reassuring me that I'm not a horrible person because of what has happened. Rachel had it right.... My head knew that accidents happen despite our best of intentions. However my heart was hurting and finding it hard to see it that way. Today I was able to get up the courage to go pick up weazle to bring him back home. I buried him in the back yard and put a little bush over him. I figure that way there will always be the reminder to me of him, as well as he will return to the earth. As hard as it has been, now that I know that he has been given a proper burial I feel better than I was before. Hopefully that will help me to start the healing process. I know that I'll miss him for a long time to come, but I'm hoping it will get easier with time. It's really helped being able to keep up with all my favorite Chis here  While I don't know exactly know what the future holds. I'm pretty sure that there is another Chi in my future. In the time that I've had Weazle and the time that I've spent here looking at everyone's Chis I've really fallen in love with the breed.


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm very sorry you lost your dog. I know it is a heartbreaking thing to deal with a loss like that.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so happy you were finally able to give him a proper burial.. they have little markers you can put out there as well.. it makes such a big difference knowing that he is still "well taken care of"..
as the others said he will guide you to your next pup 
chihuahuas are one of the best breeds out there- i never would have believed it until i met my beenie-- i had all the stereotypes in mind 
as soon as your next little angel comes along i know you'll be well taken care of and shown an immense amount of love from such a small little package 

RIP Weazle.. you had many more friends than you'll ever know.

:angel13:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg, so sorry for your loss  
I just cant imagine


----------



## kenya (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about you loss, You both will be in our thoughts and prayers.


Kara


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Brian I am so terribly sorry for your loss. It was very easy to tell just how much you loved Weazle and this wasn't your fault. I'm so very sorry. 
My thoughts and Prayers are with you,
Meghan


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't believe I just now saw this. I feel so bad. 
Brian, I am very sorry for your loss & can not imagine what you are going through right now. Like everyone else has said, you were an amazing Dad and would have done anything in the world (clearly) to provide a loving home for Weazle. He was well taken care of during his time on Earth. 

I didn't even know the little guy but I am going to miss him immensely. He was my dream Chi & I had plans of stealing him some day! :wink:

Guinness, Diesel, & I send our deepest sympathy & sorrow to you during your time of loss. We hope that your days get easier and that you remember all of the good times that you spent with Weazle. I know he's in Chi Heaven staring down at you. He'll forever be your Angel.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss   

Dont blame yourself you were a great chi daddy.

Our Thoughts are with you at this terrible time  

xx


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

oh my gosh im so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry to here about weazle . You are not a bad parent you can't watch them 24/7 in the house and you did everything you could you rushed him to the vet's.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!     Brian I Am So Sorry.. I Can't Imagine How You Must Be Feeling Right Now   

But Please, Don't Blame Yourself... It Wasn't Your Fault.

   

We'll Be Thinking Of You With All Our Love!!


LOTS Of Love From Sarah And Max!!


Oh, And My Mam Says She Sends Her Love!

R.I.P Weasel!!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

i am sorry to hear about this. Sami and I will miss Weazle. Our thoughts are with you. you ARE a great chi daddy! and one day you will be able to share that love again


----------

